# MTH Veteran's Tribute dash 8



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

After a long wait the MTH Veteran's Tribute locomotive finally arrived at my door. Really looks nice with great graphics. I soon had it on the track with a couple of the other cars that go with it. Later I will add my cars I made showing my military service. 
Locomotive runs great and has the good MTH sound and smoke. It can run DCC, straight DC power or MTH's digital DCS control, which I use.

https://www.facebook.com/jerry.barnes.739/videos/10210100721273200/?t=9


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing video evidence 

-Jim


----------

